# Diesel specific repair manual?



## dclonch1 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have been looking for a Chilton or Haynes manual for the 2014 CTD. Both sites clearly state that the manuals they sell don't cover the diesel model. Anyone know where to find the right manual?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Back when I had access to the Chilton manual through the Michigan eLibrary - before they switched to "AutoMate" which is...not great - it had diesel-specific items in there, but that was online. Not sure if the manuals included that info.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I believe I’ve seen someone selling a service manual that was quite expensive. I use alldatadiy.com. I’ve managed to do everything needed for the first 100000 miles with the help of that and this site.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.helminc.com/helm/product2.asp?class_2=CHV&Sku=GMP14C&itemtype=N


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You want the OEM with this animal. The Haynes are very broad introductory books that so happen to have a few pictures of your car in it.

There's nothing wrong with that and at $20 I can say it probably has good value.

Helms is the OEM manual. As is the alldatadiy. As is the acdelco sub which is what dealers have.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You want the OEM with this animal. The Haynes are very broad introductory books that so happen to have a few pictures of your car in it.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that and at $20 I can say it probably has good value.
> 
> Helms is the OEM manual. As is the alldatadiy. As is the acdelco sub which is what dealers have.


Have you bought a manual for your Cruze?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Have you bought a manual for your Cruze?


I have the GM Subscription. Super expensive like $1300/year but it is THE manual and is the most up to date straight from GM.

The Helms is basically a verbatim copy of the web manual. AllDataDIY is a partial copy of what GM has but it may be out of date or have weird issues.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

You can buy three days access to the manual here: <ACDelco TDS> and pull down most of what you need, if you don't sleep much!


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> I have the GM Subscription. Super expensive like $1300/year but it is THE manual and is the most up to date straight from GM.
> 
> The Helms is basically a verbatim copy of the web manual. AllDataDIY is a partial copy of what GM has but it may be out of date or have weird issues.


How do you access the GM subscription? Where do I sign up for my car if I wanted to?


----------



## larhodes88 (Jan 26, 2017)

grs1961 said:


> You can buy three days access to the manual here: <ACDelco TDS> and pull down most of what you need, if you don't sleep much!


Is this the equivalent to the GM service manual that is super expensive? I'm trying to clean my intake manifold and I'd like some guidance along the way. Do you think that would be there?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

larhodes88 said:


> Is this the equivalent to the GM service manual that is super expensive? I'm trying to clean my intake manifold and I'd like some guidance along the way. Do you think that would be there?


That *is* the GM service manual.


----------

